# سلسلة تعليم البرنامج الشهير Automation Studio باللغة العربية



## إلى فلسطين (1 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم إخواني المهندسين :
أقدم لكم اليوم شرح برنامج تصميم دارات التحكم ( نيوماتيك - هيدروليك - كهرباء..... ,) automation studio .
هذا الجهد الرائع قام به طلبة قسم التصميم الميكانيكي في جامعة دمشق تحت إشراف الدكتور محمود بني المرجة , فحبيت لتعم الفائدة والأجر أن أنقل لكم هذا الموضوع نظراً لضعف المكتبة العربية بالمراجع العلمية .
سوف أقوم انشاء الله بنشر المواضيع وهي ملفات وورد تباعاً وذلك حسب تفاعلكم ورغبتكم , وأحب أن أرى المناقشات تدور لتزداد المعرفة وتسد الثغرات ليكتمل العمل
فلا تنسوا جميع أفراد الفريق من صالح الدعاء 
وهذه أول ثلاثة فصول من المرجع العربي المتميز أرجو أن ينال إعجابكم


----------



## rasmi (1 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد رأفت (1 ديسمبر 2009)

الــ شكر ليك جدآ وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ابراهيم زيدان (2 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونحن فى انتظار المزيد من المحاضرات


----------



## احمد الجزار2007 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

*وده شرح عربي اخر للبرنامج*

وده شرح عربي اخر للبرنامج 

ادعولي وبعدين حملوا​


----------



## إلى فلسطين (2 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي أحمد الجزار على مساهمتك , والشكر موصول للإخوة ابراهيم زيدان و أحمد رأفت و ramsi 
انشاء الله البقية قادمة


----------



## اسامة القاسى (2 ديسمبر 2009)

ايه الجمال دة ياعم احمد تسلم ايدك


----------



## كريم6230 (2 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا شرح جميل للبرنامج وننتظر الجديد


----------



## محمد هماش (2 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية عمل ممتاز و بانتظار المزيد


----------



## إلى فلسطين (4 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم إخواني :
عسى أن أكون قد ساهمت ولو بنسبة قليلة اضافة جديد لكم .
هذا الفصل 4 من المرجع العربي عسى ان ينال رضاكم 
وانشاء الله البقية قادمة فلا تنسوني من صالح دعائكم


----------



## عثمان عبد الحفيظ (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور ابن بلدنا الحبيبة فلسطين 
وموفق باذن الله
بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد صديق زايد (4 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخى العزيز على قلوبنا ابن فلسطين


----------



## م رامي رضوان (9 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونحن في انتظار باقي الاجزاء


----------



## adhamabd (10 ديسمبر 2009)

جزيت خيرا ونصرت دوما وتزوجت بكرا وانجبت عشرا


----------



## وائل عبده (10 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ونريد الكثير من تعليم هذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## إلى فلسطين (10 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني , انشاء الله البقية قادمة ولكن اعذروني على التأخير بسبب انشغالي


----------



## إلى فلسطين (11 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم إخوتي :
هذا الفصل الخامس ,عسى الله أن ينفعكم به لتنفعوا الإسلام وتنصروه .


----------



## عمران احمد (12 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك و الى مزيد من التوفيق و النجاح ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## إلى فلسطين (17 ديسمبر 2009)

تفضلوا الفصل السادس إخواني , 
لكن حجم الردود لا يتناسب مع عدد المشاهدات
اعتقد أننا في منتدى للمهندسين .................... و المهندس = الشخص الفعال 
إن لم تكن كذلك فأعد حساباتك من جديد 
اللهم اجعل عملنا خالصاً لوجهك بعيداً عن الرياء


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 ديسمبر 2009)

إلى فلسطين قال:


> السلام عليكم إخواني المهندسين :
> أقدم لكم اليوم شرح برنامج تصميم دارات التحكم ( نيوماتيك - هيدروليك - كهرباء..... ,) automation studio .
> فلا تنسوا جميع أفراد الفريق من صالح الدعاء
> وهذه أول ثلاثة فصول من المرجع العربي المتميز أرجو أن ينال إعجابكم





إلى فلسطين قال:


> السلام عليكم إخواني :
> عسى أن أكون قد ساهمت ولو بنسبة قليلة اضافة جديد لكم .
> هذا الفصل 4 من المرجع العربي عسى ان ينال رضاكم
> وانشاء الله البقية قادمة فلا تنسوني من صالح دعائكم


 




احمد الجزار2007 قال:


> وده شرح عربي اخر للبرنامج​
> 
> 
> 
> ادعولي وبعدين حملوا​


 


إلى فلسطين قال:


> السلام عليكم إخوتي :
> هذا الفصل الخامس ,عسى الله أن ينفعكم به لتنفعوا الإسلام وتنصروه .


 


إلى فلسطين قال:


> تفضلوا الفصل السادس إخواني ,
> لكن حجم الردود لا يتناسب مع عدد المشاهدات
> اعتقد أننا في منتدى للمهندسين .................... و المهندس = الشخص الفعال
> إن لم تكن كذلك فأعد حساباتك من جديد
> اللهم اجعل عملنا خالصاً لوجهك بعيداً عن الرياء


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخ الكريم المهندس إلى فلسطين
أولا : أشكرك على الجهد 
ثانيا : أدعو الله ان يثيبك أجر ما قدمت 
ثالثا: 
من يفعل الخير لا يعدم جوازيه *** لايذهب العرف بين الله والناس.

رابعا : شكر للمهندس أحمد الجزار على الملف القيم.. جزاه الله خيراً​ 
وفقكم الله جميعاً وبارك فيكم.​


----------



## إلى فلسطين (18 ديسمبر 2009)

د.محمد لله درك تترك نفحاتك في كل مشاركة ,جزاك الله خيراً وأثابك وسامحني إن كانت غيرتي الزائدة على الملتقى الرائع جعلت ردي كالسابق.
بارك الله بجميع مهندسي وزوار هذا الملتقى والقائمين عليه .


----------



## معاذ الشهاري (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## korzaty (18 ديسمبر 2009)

سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم 
ماشاء الله تبارك الله ماشاء الله لاقوة الا بالله
سبحان الله وبحمدة سبحان الله العظيم 
عجزنا عن الشكر ما اروعك 
this is the prfect
مشكوووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°________¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§ © 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§© 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور 
مشكوووووووووووووووور 
مشكووووووووووور


----------



## كريم6230 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخى الكريم
ولكن هناك عدد من الصفحات ناقصة فى الفصل الخامس
من صفحة 85حتى صفحة98


----------



## إلى فلسطين (21 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم :
اخي كريم انشاء الله سوف أتدارك النقص الحاصل في الفصل الخامس وسوف أرفقه لاحقاً ومشكور على اهتمامك .
في المرفقات الفصل السابع .


----------



## احمد بن عبد الحليم (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا نفع الله بك


----------



## إلى فلسطين (25 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي أحمد على مرورك الطيب وانشاء الله تنتفع بما قدمت , ومشكورين الاخوة الذين مروا وشاركوا .
وهنا الفصل الثامن


----------



## سباعي1 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

الف الف شكر على هذا المجهود


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (25 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## إلى فلسطين (27 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم :
إخواني في المرفقات الفصل التاسع , اجتهدوا في الدعاء لي بالتوفيق , بالله عليكم لأن دعوة المؤمن لأخيه في ظهر الغيب انشاء الله تكون مجابة


----------



## MELHETAWY (8 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (8 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## Nashat ayid (15 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراٌ


----------



## شعبة (15 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (16 يناير 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا شرح جميل للبرنامج وننتظر الجديد*​


----------



## Badran Mohammed (16 يناير 2010)

عمل جبار بالفعل ومفيد في ان واحد
بارك الله فيك


----------



## هنا المعرفه (20 يناير 2010)

استاذي الكريم اشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع 
الله يحفظكم ويرعاكم


----------



## محمد حماده نصر (20 يناير 2010)

متشكرين جدا وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## spe100 (20 يناير 2010)

الحقيقة انة مجهود ممتاز تشكر عليه ونتمنا لكم دوام التوفيق


----------



## osamahadi (26 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المجهود الرائع 
وفقك الله اخي وجزاك عنا كل خير
​


----------



## alshahied (26 يناير 2010)

* جزاكم الله خيرا
انا فعلا كنت محتاج الشرح ده
لكم فائق الاحترام و التقدير*


----------



## أبوعبدالله (27 يناير 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم جعلك الله ذخرا


----------



## باسلامه الكندي (27 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

جزاك الله خير وغفر لك ولوالديك ان شاء الله


----------



## بهاءالدين (28 يناير 2010)

عمل اكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## debomecha (28 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## مؤمن سيد حسين (30 يناير 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك ويكرمك زى مانت افدنا


----------



## مؤمن سيد حسين (30 يناير 2010)

بجد انت انسان كريم جدا وشخصيه محترمه جدا 
الف الف الف شكر ليك ياخى الكريم


----------



## إلى فلسطين (30 يناير 2010)

شكراً لجميع الأخوة المهندسين الذين مروا على الموضوع وبالله العظيم أنني أسر من داخلي عندما أشعر بأنني أفدت ولو شخص واحد , بارك الله بكم جميعاً


----------



## أحمد دعبس (5 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير 
​


----------



## خالد بن عيسى (15 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا الله يبارك في هذا المجهود


----------



## جسر الأمل (15 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## lawlaw (15 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مصطفى مشرفه (15 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا اخي وجزاك كل الخير..


----------



## محمد يوسف مسلم (17 فبراير 2010)

الله اكبر ولله الحمد (سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم)


----------



## eagle12 (17 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود في الحقيقة حصلت على السلسلة من أحد زملائئ في سوريا
ولكن بحثت طويلا وطويلا جدا عن البرنامج automation studio 5.6 ولم اجده
الاصدار 5 عندي ولكن هناك اخطاء به لا يمكن تعديل الصمامات
فهل يمكنك المساعدة؟؟
ولك الشكر


----------



## moohha85 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## appess (11 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلاااااا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## appess (11 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلاااااا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## وائل عبده (14 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا واكلت لحم طير


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور على المجهود المتميز


----------



## senuors (15 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
سلمت


----------



## eng.tamer aburayaa (16 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمت


----------



## amfattal (16 أكتوبر 2010)

الله يعطيكم العافية
زميلكم عبد الله فتال - هندسة الانتاج - السنة الخامسة - حلب


----------



## ahmed malik (17 أكتوبر 2010)

وفقكم الله جميعاً وايانا لنصرة الإسلام والمسلمين وجزاكم الله خيراً وغفر للمسلمين يوم الحساب .


----------



## م. بشار علي (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا


----------



## أسيرالحنين (25 أكتوبر 2010)

ماشاء الله مجهود رائع اخي الكريم .... ارجو ان نستفيد جميعا من هذه الشرح ولكن سؤال بسيط ممكن حد يعطيني رابط لتحميل البرنامج وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علاء محمد رضا (21 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
كذالك الله كل خير


----------



## boudamimi (22 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور أخي جزيل الشكر


----------



## eng.zahid (23 نوفمبر 2010)

حقييقة برنااامج اكثر من روعة ...جزاك الله خير الجزاء ..ز كيف لي ان احصل على نسخة من البرنامج


----------



## mech.mohamed (23 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ranahandsa (30 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الموسوي احمد (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز وزادك الله من فضله *


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (4 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور
الله يعطيك ألف عافية عمل ممتاز و بانتظار المزيد


----------



## ناصر13 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

شكر جزيلا علي المعلومات القيمه


----------



## م.الدجيل (18 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## فكر المستقبل2 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خير الجز**اء 
**الله يعطيك ألف عافية عمل ممتاز*
*
*


----------



## فكر المستقبل2 (18 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م رشدي حموده (11 يناير 2011)

كلمة شكر وحدهاااااااا لاتكفى 
لك منا كل التقدير على مجهودك المميز


----------



## م احمد خلف (14 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيراٌ*​


----------



## نجاح احمد (14 يناير 2011)

اخى الحبيب 
بعد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
نحن لانملك الا الشكر والعرفان والدعاء بظهر الغيب 
ولكن انتظر المزيد من الله تعالى يوم الحساب 
وشكرا على ماقدمت


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (17 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراٌ


----------



## م رامي رضوان (6 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك
مجهود أكثر من رائع


----------



## حسين الخزرجي (9 فبراير 2011)

*مشكووووووورر وما قصرت والقادم اجمل *


----------



## zaeim84 (10 فبراير 2011)

مشكووووور


----------



## Yhiawy (14 فبراير 2011)

thank you very mach


----------



## abouelmouti (17 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فوزي جواد (18 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا باركك اللة


----------



## chouchou34 (18 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور اخي


----------



## walaa 2011 (21 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## korzaty (23 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## nawzad chato (23 سبتمبر 2011)

:14:بارك الله فيك


----------



## qutadah (2 أكتوبر 2011)

eagle12 قال:


> شكرا لك على هذا المجهود في الحقيقة حصلت على السلسلة من أحد زملائئ في سوريا
> ولكن بحثت طويلا وطويلا جدا عن البرنامج automation studio 5.6 ولم اجده
> الاصدار 5 عندي ولكن هناك اخطاء به لا يمكن تعديل الصمامات
> فهل يمكنك المساعدة؟؟
> ولك الشكر



لا توجد مشكلة أخي كما يعتقد البعض 

هذا الإصدار مبني على لغة html الخاصة بمتصفح 
internet explorer 6

الآن عند استعمال ويندوز 7 ستظهر هذه المشكلة والحل بسيط جدا
قم بتحميل windows xp mode من شركة مايكروسوفت
وقم بتثبيت البرنامج على هذا النظام وسيعمل البرنامج مباشرة

أيضاً للتنويه حتى عند استعمال نظام ويندوز XP 
يجب التأكد أن متصفح الإنترنت
internet explorer 6


----------



## dolfin311981 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ممكن حضرتك تشرح ازاي اعمل directional valve جديد
بحاول اعدل علي الموجود ولما احفظ يديني الرسالة دي 
Unknown component or invalid
يا ريت المساعدة ضروري بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب


----------



## kareem moh (17 أكتوبر 2011)

والله يا اخوانا حديث مشوق جدا ارجوا المتابعة والاسهاب واستكمال الشرح
وارجو العلم اني اواجة مشكلة كبيرة مع نفس البرنامج وقد حاولت مرارا محاولة حلها ولكني لم اوفق في ذلك
وهي عدم تشغيل برنامج التعديل علي الصمامات (Builder) .
ارجوا من الاخوة الافاضل من لدية الخبرة مع هذة المشكلة المساعدة.
جزام الله الخير الوفير.


----------



## م:نبيل السيد (17 أكتوبر 2011)

الف الف شكر يارك الله فيك


----------



## amrahmed4444 (17 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## eng_taha_a (20 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على الشرح


----------



## sokar13 (13 نوفمبر 2011)

many thanks, good effort


----------



## ahmed farag ghoura (26 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## karimbelhadj (29 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## magdy2006 (28 مارس 2012)

شكراا جزيلا


----------



## mostafa_mobset (28 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hicham_kem (30 مارس 2012)

شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## hicham_kem (30 مارس 2012)

بالتوفيق


----------



## Ashour00 (7 أبريل 2012)

جماعه انا عندي سؤال هو انا في برنامج الاوتوميشين ستوديو ازاي بعمل new category هل انا برسم الرمز اللي انا عاوزه ولا اعمل ايه بالظبط


----------



## م/علاء نبيل (8 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على الشرح الرائع


----------



## ماكسمليان (31 مايو 2012)

حاجة عظيمة جدا


----------



## المهندس؟ (7 يونيو 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Doody Noody (8 يونيو 2012)

مشكورة


----------



## توفيقكو (9 يونيو 2012)

تحياتى لكل فريق العمل وقائد هذ العمل الممتاز والذى نحن فى حاجة ماسه له
لكم منى كل التحية والتقدير وننتظر إستمال العمل لتعم الفائدة


----------



## توفيقكو (9 يونيو 2012)

كلمات الشكر قليه فى حق هذا العمل الممتاز وفقككم الله الى كل خير


----------



## توفيقكو (9 يونيو 2012)

تسلم الأيادى الحرة الكريمة


----------



## eng_seaidy007 (8 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله بنا خيرا


----------



## hamzawey92 (9 أغسطس 2012)

alf shokr ya kbeer


----------



## أبو كنعان (9 أغسطس 2012)

أشكرك من كل قلبي ياطيب


----------



## ابو ساره2011 (17 أكتوبر 2012)

تسلم الايادى


----------



## younis najjar (19 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالمناف (12 ديسمبر 2012)

لكم الف تحية وشكر


----------



## عبدالمناف (13 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## zapet (19 ديسمبر 2012)

قولوا لا اله الا الله تفلحوا


----------



## am2mels (6 فبراير 2013)

شكرا على الافادة وجزاكم الله الخير


----------



## عباس العزاوي (18 فبراير 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## zakimc (21 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## قائد السرب (31 مايو 2013)

الله يعطيكم العافية و اسال الله ان يجعلها في موازين حسناتكم


----------



## sido2002 (8 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng_aymanfayez (14 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خير و من قام بهذا المجهود


----------



## Ronad (6 يوليو 2013)

thanks


----------



## ايهاب الجوهرى (22 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سما الاسلام (29 مارس 2014)

*جزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## حسن احمد (19 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمت


----------



## merl (2 مايو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك ونعك بعلمك واعاده الله عليك باخير فى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## f2000 (9 مايو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا شرح جميل للبرنامج وننتظر الجديد


----------



## fantom009 (28 ديسمبر 2014)

shokran w gazakom allah 5ayran


----------



## saimou (5 أكتوبر 2016)

مشكور اخي الكريم والله ولي التوفيق والنجاح


----------



## saimou (7 أكتوبر 2016)

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود الرئع


----------

